# Flat Iron



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just got my haircut last night and with the new style I need to use a flat iron. I've never used one before so if anyone has any tips I would really appreciate them. I bought a flat iron at Sally's last night but I'm not sure if its the right kind. Its a ceramic plate flat iron with a curved edge. Should I have gotten one that was completely flat? My hair is naturally wavy/curly. I'm trying to grow it out to below my shoulder blades (got about another 2 inches to go). The longer it gets the heavier it gets so the curl gets weighed down. I was ready for a change so hairdresser suggested this style. Its kind of an updated, modern version of the Rachel haircut from the 90's.

[attachment=5994:attachment]
I didn't do a really good job styling it this morning. I tried drying it using a round brush and the blow dryer and then I used the flat iron on it. Not sure if it was just me sucking at styling my hair (LOL) or if it was the curved flat iron. I just couldn't get it any straighter.

Oh, and here is a picture of my new hair color. I got my hair colored a few weeks ago. Before this it was a dark blond/ light brown. I was SO ready for a different hair color. 

[attachment=5995:attachment]


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I really like that color...

Flat irons #1 thing...use an oil on your hair cause if not it will burn it....

I prefer the Chi iron...with the heat setting control. I have natural curly hair also and it is the only one that really works well on my hair. I bought the 2 1/2 inch chi but i like the 1 inch one better i thought the 2 1/2 would be faster but its really not and it is much heavier. 

I just got my first iron at christmas but my sistser has used hers for two years now....

it jsut takes practise. I am sure there are others here that have more expeirence that I do since it takes me almost 3 hours to do my hair with it i don't use it that much lol


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

You have gorgeous hair that many women would kill for, you know! I have the same wavy/curly locks and I can understand your desire to do something different. After years of orange juice cans, blowdrying, etc. I decided in my Senior years to just go au natural (except for Miss Clairol, of course).

I couldn't help you with the flat irons but I just wanted to tell you I love your hair!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks! I love my new color. I was so sick of the dark hair. For me it was dark since I've always had blond hair. Most of the time it was a light/medium blond. One nice thing about the dark hair was it was about the same shade as my natural hair color (which has darkened a lot as I got older), so I was able to go almost 5 months between colorings. I could have gone longer because you really couldn't see any roots. Normally I can only go 3/4 months before it starts to grow out and drive me nuts.

The flat iron I bought has a heat setting which I set to the lowest for my type of hair. Guess I will try turning it up. 

The only product my hair dresser said to use was a mouse and then after I get done styling I could use some of the curly gel stuff I used before to kind of puff it a little so that it wasn't too flat.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Great hair color


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> You have gorgeous hair that many women would kill for, you know! I have the same wavy/curly locks and I can understand your desire to do something different. After years of orange juice cans, blowdrying, etc. I decided in my Senior years to just go au natural (except for Miss Clairol, of course).
> 
> I couldn't help you with the flat irons but I just wanted to tell you I love your hair![/B]


Thanks!









I've embraced the curl for the last 5 years or so. Before that I fought it. LOL! I wanted straight hair then. Now I want long hair and the longer my hair gets the straight it is getting. When I was little I had really long (almost waist length), thick, straight, white blond hair. I didn't even know I had naturally curl hair until I was around 16 and got my hair cut to my shoulders.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes... why flat Iron when you have such nice waves and body?!? The color is great on you... they did a great job!!! I have a flat iron that I have had since around Christmas and am very happy with it... it does take practice though... bought the Solia off of www.folica.com by reading customer reviews and searching for prices on the web. You dont need to get the most expensive but a better quality iron regulates thee heat better which help not to burn your hair... and looks wise does a better job straightening with even heat distribution. 

I do have to say that with color treated hair, you don't want to use the iron every day and use a leave in conditioner or heat protecting hair product so your hair stays in beautiful condition and doesn't start to look fried.

hope that helps!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

That's so funny that you posted this topic because my flat iron died on Sunday after 2 years and I had to bite the bullet and buy a new one. Anyway I ended up buying a Chi one and it is awesome. It is much better than my old one which was an Isis brand. As a faithful daily user of a flat iron the only tip I have is to make sure you use a hair serum before flattening or you will end up with dry looking hair. By the way I color my hair and using the flat iron every day hasn't damaged it.
PS Your new color is beautiful!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> That's so funny that you posted this topic because my flat iron died on Sunday after 2 years and I had to bite the bullet and buy a new one. Anyway I ended up buying a Chi one and it is awesome. It is much better than my old one which was an Isis brand. As a faithful daily user of a flat iron the only tip I have is to make sure you use a hair serum before flattening or you will end up with dry looking hair. By the way I color my hair and using the flat iron every day hasn't damaged it.
> PS Your new color is beautiful![/B]


Where did you get your flat iron from and how much was it?

Also what hair serum do you use?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think you have lovely hair.My sister & both of her girls have thick naturally curly hair & they all fight it with a passion.I always wanted curly hair but mine is mostly straight.I think your new style is great for your hair type.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=187624
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it at a beauty supply place and it was $130 cdn. But you can probably buy it at any salon. I am using Biosilk hair serum right now. It makes your hair feel very soft.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=187627
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, not sure if I'm ready to spend that much on a flat iron. I'm not sure yet if I will keep the hair style for long (still getting used to it). So I only want to spend $60 max on a flat iron. I'll stop by Sally's tonight and see if they have a hair serum I could use.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

I have wavy/curley hair naturally and I have been using a flat iron for 2 years now. Mine are flat-flat edge and I do my hair in a bone-stright style so its much different. All I can say is try try again. It takes some time to get used to it but I dont even know how to use a curling iron and swear my life by the flat iron. Before I had my iron I used to iron my hair on a clothes ironing board.







Its a wonderful invention it just takes a while to get the swing of it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha, Amy! I remember using the ironing board and wax paper many years ago. What we do for beauty!
I use the 2 1/2 inch Chi. I also use Bio Silk silk therapy. I have really thick, coarse hair and the Chi is the only thing that makes it silky and straight with no frizz..even in humid weather.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Love the color! I'm not very handy with hair tools, except for the Chi iron. I know its expensive, but I bought three crappy irons before giving in and buying the Chi and I absolutely love it. I use it every other day (every time I wash my hair) and haven't damaged my hair at all. I use the Chi Thermal Spray as well. Whatever iron you choose, don't forget to use a thermal protectant. I love the waves though, if I were you I'm not sure I'd bother with straightening. When I wear my hair naturally I get a really wierd look, its more bumpy than wavy.


----------



## lauraspuppy (Jan 24, 2006)

_*Love the color...It looks really good














. I also had the same problem with flat irons. I didn't want to spend to much. Seeing as I didn't use them that often. I usually curl my hair. I would also buy flat irons from Sally's, but they wouldn't last that long. 

I finally went onto folica.com and found this flat iron. The customer reviews and pictures sold me on it. At that time they had a special with $10.00 off if you purchase more than $50 and no shipping and handling charges. The iron came out too $77.00. This is the one I bought Solia Flat Iron I LOVE IT!! It also has a round edge. I use that to curl my hair in at the ends so that their not stick straight. 

My hair is naturally straight but after changing colors so much, my hair if a kinda frizzy now. I also always use BioSilk gloss serum. It's awesome and smells great. The big bottle is kinda expensive, about $25 dollars. But, I found the big bottle at Costco for $10.00. I bought like 3 of them that day. You should also use a clarifying shampoo once a week if you use serum, mousse or hairspray with an iron. It takes off all the product that buildsup with the heat. Regular shampoo does that also, but with the clarifying shampoo it feels sqeaky clean. I use this one from Pantene. Pantene Shampoo

Good luck on finding the right iron for you. I really think it's worth it. I hope this helps a little. 

Vanessa, Daisy and Princess*_


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Which Chi flat irons does everyone have? Not sure if I want to spend that much but I'm interested in seeing which ones everyone has and how much they are.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm just curious as why you need an expensive flat iron? Are they really any better? I use one I bought at Target for like 25 dollars and have had no problems. I also use gel that protects your hair from heat damage.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My youngest daughter swears by a flat iron. She has had a Chi, but that broke (When SHE dropped it!). She got a different brand from the salon. Both cost around $135. She is taking finals at her college but I will find out what brand her current flat iron is. She says that there is no point in buying several cheap ones when the higher end irons do such a better job. I will find out more info and post. By the way, she liked the Chi just fine. When she broke it she didn't have time to order one online and the Salon wasn't handling that brand anymore.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I'm just curious as why you need an expensive flat iron? Are they really any better? I use one I bought at Target for like 25 dollars and have had no problems. I also use gel that protects your hair from heat damage.[/B]


I don't really want an expensive one I just want to get something that is going to work good, not completely fry my hair







and is going to hopefully last a while.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

For the Chi flat irons it looks like the only 1" ones are the CHI Ceramic Flat Iron (original model) or the CHI Ceramic Flat Iron (Turbo, 1").


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

*No matter which one you choose I think you will be fine. As long as you use a gel or spray that you put on hair. I don't use a cheap hair heat proctectant gel though. But all you need is a little.*


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I use GHD (good hair day) straighteners. FAB









If you can get them in the US you should try them approx £90 in UK. used by all the top salons here. They heat up in like 6 secs. My hair is to my shoulder blades and really really thick and it only takes me 5 mins to straighten all my hair.









Also you should use a heat preventitive spray product to protect your hair, you can get that in sallys (we have sallys here too)


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I use the original CHI, but I haven't tried the turbo one. I like the original one so much I wouldn't dream of changing. I tried 5 different irons before finding one I could actually use. What I like about it is its really fast. I can just go over each section one time and I'm done. I straighten my hair in less than two minutes. I don't remember how much mine cost, but I bought it at Trade Secret four years ago and its running like it did the first day I bought it. I think they come with a one year warranty too. I wish I could remember the names of the other irons I tried so I could warn you about them, but the only one I remember distinctly is the Conair one, it was AWFUL. Trust me you don't want to go there. I'm sure there are lots of great brands though, you might ask if you can try it for one day and bring it back if it isn't right for you. I think Trade Secret will at least exchange appliances for a few days after you purcahse them, and they carry a few brands.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't personally use a flat iron but I know that Chi makes an execellent product. It runs about $130 there abouts. Unless you have a friend with a hair license who can buy wholesale.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

I have to say... I do like your pics of the hair.. but as someone who's always straightened their hair, I know what it's like to want something different than waves!!

What I've always found is pretty much in agreement with what others have said: you need to use a protective product in your hair, and you want a ceramic plate flat iron. 

I'm not sure if this is a Canada-only product, but the best, affordable (under $100) iron I've used is Ceramix:

http://www.fabaocanada.com/hair_styling/ce..._iron_1294c.htm

and I use Matrix products for avoiding frizz and damage: Matrix- Sleek Look- Iron Smoother spray product. (couldn't find a link).

Anyway, I've been straightening my hair daily, blowdrying every other day, with very little damage. (I don't know how to post links, but since I'm still waiting on my puppy I have a big pic of myself in my profile!)
So it can be done without damage!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks guys. I think I will call around this week and see if anyone sells the CHI original flat iron. I just feel better getting it locally (if there isn't too much difference in price). That way if I have problems I can return it.

Oh, and last night I went to Sally's and got some Ion (I think that's the brand name) heat protecting stuff. Also I normally deep condition my hair every week or two. I'm out of the conditioner right now and need to order some more. The product I use is called Graham Webb Silk Repair Thermacore Therapy Advanced Hair Recovery Treatment. I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

You have beautiful hair and I LOVE your natural wave !!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I love the hair color!







Your stylist did a great job with your highlights! I have a natural wave in my hair, also. Not enough to look like a natural perm but enough to keep it from looking naturally straight. I have never had much luck with the flat irons - even my stylist tries them on me & they don't work well with my hair. I use the biggest barrel curling iron & Slighly curl the ends upward & wear a flippy "do". The trick is not to curl it up too much so you don't have the "wing" look. Good luck! Sometimes it just takes practice! I think it looks great though!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think I'm starting to get the hang of the flat iron. My whole problem is I've never really "styled" my hair before. I've always been a "shower, comb, through some product in, and blow dry" type of person. I spend more time on makeup then I do doing my hair. I like my hair today a lot more than I did yesterday's (which wasn't too bad). So I think I will just keep getting better at it. 

I'm thinking of splurging and getting the CHI orginal flat iron from that website. Its about $30-40 cheaper on that website then it is in the stores around here.

It sounds like a lot of people like the Biosilk Silk Therapy produc too (is that the right one?). Can someone tell me where is the cheapest place to get it? I can get from the website that was posted in this thread but I was wondering if there was anyplace cheaper. The spray I got from Sally's doesn't seem to be enough protection. My hair looked a little dry today. Could be its just needs a deep condition. I haven't deep conditioned in over a month. I ordered some of my conditioner today on the internet, should be getting it early next week.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The difference in the Chi original and the Chi Turbo is that the new Turbo has heat settings where as the original does not.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> It sounds like a lot of people like the Biosilk Silk Therapy produc too (is that the right one?). Can someone tell me where is the cheapest place to get it? I can get from the website that was posted in this thread but I was wondering if there was anyplace cheaper. The spray I got from Sally's doesn't seem to be enough protection. My hair looked a little dry today. Could be its just needs a deep condition. I haven't deep conditioned in over a month. I ordered some of my conditioner today on the internet, should be getting it early next week.[/B]



When I use my flat iron, I use some John Frieda blonde leave in conditioning gel stuff...makes it shiny and soft....dont' use too much or it will be greasy.
I have also used the dogs' Petsilk Liquid Silk Serum.







It worked GREAT!!!! Smelled yummy too...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> The difference in the Chi original and the Chi Turbo is that the new Turbo has heat settings where as the original does not.[/B]


Oh, thanks! I was wondering how they were different.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I gave in and bought the CHI orginal flat iron at JC Penny's. The hairdresser there said that CHI doesn't honor the warrenty if you buy it online. They told me that if I bought it from them I had up to a year to return or if in that year there was any problems with it I could return it to JC Penny's. After a year if there is a problem I would have to send it to CHI if there were any problems.

I have a question now though. I need to get some kind of heat protection case that you use when traveling. I looked at Sally's but the only one they had was huge (made for 2-3 curling irons). Can anyone recommend a place that has one for just one? I know there is one on that site mentioned in this thread for $20. I would like to spend less though.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

If you go somewhere like Walgreens or Target I think you can get one called VO5 Miracle Mist for really cheap. Its a heat protectant plus leave in conditioner. I used it for a long time and it worked really well. I think Tressemme makes one too, but I have trouble finding it.

OOPS! I'm tired and misunderstood. I don't know about cases, sorry


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My daughter has a nice case that she bought. I'll find out where it came from.......


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Cute style on you just that way if you ask me. 
I absolutely love







the color/highlights!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just found out that at Trade Secrets is running a special right now on them. If you buy a CHI 1" flat iron ($129.95, $10 more than JC Pennies) you get CHI Iron Guard ($13.50), Silk Infusion, 2 oz., and a thermal pouch. They sell the buy the 3 products for $45.50. I think I will return my CHI flat iron and the iron guard that I bought at JCPennies and get it from Trade Secrets instead.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok I just got an *AWESOME *deal at Trade Secrets.

For $129.99 plus tax I got 1" CHI flat iron, TWO Iron Guards, TWO Silk Infusions, and a CHI Thermal Pouch.

When I got there the lady said I have 2 different CHI flat irons to choose from. The one was the regular CHI original flat iron. The second was a limited edition blue flat iron just like the black orginal. With that one you got a 8.5oz Iron Guard (retails for $13.50) and 2oz Silk Infusion (retails for $12.50). They were running a special when you bought any 1" CHI flat iron you got a 8.5oz Iron Guard (retails for $13.50), 2oz Silk Infusion (retails for $12.50) and a CHI Thermal Pouch (retails for $19.50). That is a total of $71.50 of free stuff. 

They also gave me $5 off for a coupon I "forgot". When I left I got another $5 off coupon for next time and on the bag there was a coupon for $10 off any $10 or more purchase. I also got a punch card. For every $20 you purchase you get a punch. After 10 punchases you get $20 in free merchandise. Oh, on Tuesdays you get double punches. I got 7 punches for what I bought today. I just need 3 more and I get the free $20.


----------

